# tp-link блок питания



## Cyber_Hawk (25.02.2020)

Добрый день! Где можно найти в Москве блок питания tp-link t090060-2c1 ?


----------



## Force (25.02.2020)

блок питания output 9v 0.6a в partsdirect.ru поищите


----------

